# Skunked but not Whooped



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jun 25, 2009)

We went down to Blackshear this past Saturday, seen a decent amount of fish, but we had major bow and reel problems........but we did have a good time. Gonna try it again this weekend. Planning on filling the trash can up!!! 

I noticed all the gar we seen were right on the bottom, anyone else been seeing that? Most of the time their the ones right on the surface. 

Fish Count= 0
Arrows Lost=3
Amount of profanity used in one night= way too many to list!!!
Having a good time with your buddy= priceless!


----------



## Michael (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome to the world of bowfishing. I shot Mon nite with Wackum and we had just about as much luck. First the spot we wanted to shoot got rained out. Then after driving over an hour to find clear water, which turned out to also be muddy, the kicker didn't want to run. Then about 2 AM most of the lights went out and wouldn't come back on. Then after dropping me off, the right rear wheel on the trailer fell off. I'd just gotten ready for bed when he called saying he was stranded on hwy 22 in a curve. It was right at daybreak before we were able to jack up the trailer and lash a 6X6 block of wood under the axle then drag his boat back to my property.... I guess since we did shoot 32 fish, you might say it was an above average night


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jun 25, 2009)

Man! And I thought we had bad luck. Atleast ya'll finally made it home safely!!!!!  We manage to loose two arrows before the sun went down, just practice shootin at bubbles. Luckly all the other times  the water was only two foot deep.  I'm in the process of getting over a broke hand so, I guess you could say I'm just guiding really (cause I dang sure cant shoot right now). It was my buddy's first official bowfishin trip so between the reel problem and just kinda learning the fish number didnt move any! I think and hope we got our rigs good to go now though. We'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Michael (Jun 25, 2009)

Yep, that's the nature of bowfishing. Murphy's Law is always on board.

I'll shoot with the same reel and arrow for years, but if I have someone new shooting with me, they can tear up a couple reels and loose several arrows in a single night.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah i know whatchya mean, it really wasn't his fault though, we had some malfuntions with our rest and line.......well heck pretty much everything.  But you already know that!   What type of rest are you shootin?


----------



## Michael (Jun 25, 2009)

I use a 2 part epoxy to build a rest


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 25, 2009)

best rest money can buy...... i dont know if i want to put an epoxy rest on a 600 osprey though


----------



## farm7729 (Jun 26, 2009)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> Man! And I thought we had bad luck. Atleast ya'll finally made it home safely!!!!!  We manage to loose two arrows before the sun went down, just practice shootin at bubbles. Luckly all the other times  the water was only two foot deep.  I'm in the process of getting over a broke hand so, I guess you could say I'm just guiding really (cause I dang sure cant shoot right now). It was my buddy's first official bowfishin trip so between the reel problem and just kinda learning the fish number didnt move any! I think and hope we got our rigs good to go now though. We'll find out soon enough.



Just curious... is the guy you went with named Dean? I have a buddy who says he hit up Blackshear this past weekend with no luck and it was his first trip


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jun 26, 2009)

farm7729 said:


> Just curious... is the guy you went with named Dean? I have a buddy who says he hit up Blackshear this past weekend with no luck and it was his first trip



No Dean was in my boat.   We never seen anyone else shootin either. Well we really didnt go very far though. We found fish pretty early.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jun 26, 2009)

Michael said:


> I use a 2 part epoxy to build a rest



where ya reckon the best place to get some of that would be. I've heard that Plumbers putty woud do the same thing. I definately need to do something. 

Oh yeah I acuired A recurve last night, its 58in long. Reckon it would work as a bowfishin bow? Also it doesn't have the bolt hole in the front to mount a reel, how in the world would I go about doing that?


----------



## Michael (Jun 26, 2009)

Plumber's Putty stays pliable and won't work. The stuff I'm talking about can be found most anywhere. It has several names, but it comes in a tube about half the length of a hot dog and it resembles a hot dog in that there is an outer layer wrapped around an inner layer about the diameter of a hot dog.  You either use the whole tube or simply break off what you need and mend the two layers together. As it mixes it will heat up, then get real sticky, then harden as tough as steel. Don't worry if you don't get it right the first time. It's only about $5 a tube and not that hard to hit with a hammer to knock off and redo. 

As for the recurve, you can take it to a bow shop and they can insert a stablizer bolt, but I wouldn't recommend it. The time I did that, while the stabilizer bolt stayed in the bow, it kept spinning around making it tough to keep your reel upright. You can bolt a retriever to that bow, but personally, I don't like retrievers.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jun 26, 2009)

Ten four, I'll have to check into that apoxy stuff, we've been using your basic two pronged rest.  Im used to shootin compund bows, thats all I've shot my whole life, Im not too sure if I wanna even bother with the recurve or not. I know their alot easier when it comes to shootin fish, but at the same time their also so long.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jun 26, 2009)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=105538&highlight=101

quicksteel is the name of the stuff i use for my rests. be sure to wet your fingers when you make the groove and it will be smooth !!!


----------

